# Insurance help



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys a quicky

My wifes works for a cleaning company they want her to use her car driving to sites checking them out making sure jobs been done right and maybe doing it again if needed.

This means she will be carrying cleaning gears

If i upgrade her insurance to business use class 2 would this cover us?

her employer is going to over the costs of this they would give her a van but due to only having an auto license they cant get her one at the moment.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It will be class one use, not class two. Just check that the carriage of own goods is ok. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Shiny said:


> It will be class one use, not class two. Just check that the carriage of own goods is ok. :thumb:


If tho its the companys goods?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Class one = in connection with the business of the policyholder. The goods are classed as own goods as they are being carried to use for her job and not being carried for hire or reward (ie a courier, haulier...)

Class two is for the business of policyholder and employees. So if your wife owned her own cleaning business and had employees that needed to drive the car for business, she would need class two use.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Class one = in connection with the business of the policyholder. The goods are classed as own goods as they are being carried to use for her job and not being carried for hire or reward (ie a courier, haulier...)
> 
> Class two is for the business of policyholder and employees. So if your wife owned her own cleaning business and had employees that needed to drive the car for business, she would need class two use.


Sorry to hi jack but whats the best number to contact you on


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Cheers Shiney


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Will also be in contact with you soon for insurance on my van  due for renewal in march


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Contact number is in my sig


----------

